# African Grey and dogs...



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

We are thinking about getting a African Grey. Anyone here have one, and how is the dog around it? I don't want to get one if the bird don't do well with a crazy dutchie running around.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Now, here is a topic I can handle. LOL I have had a bunch of Greys. Had one for 22 years and sold all the birds because of the neighbors. The 22 year one was a house bird, the others were breeders. Had a Peke for a number of years that they used to stalk through the house. Dog was terrified of her but, when I got rid of the dog, she would wander through the house every morning calling the dogs name and whisling for him. She would go to each bedroom and look under the beds where he used to hiode from the bird. Finally she would get back up on her cage and not say a thing till the next morning....and then it was the same ritual again. Went on for months so I moved her cage by a window and she would go nuts when she saw a dog walking down the street. Don't know if I would trust a dutchie around a grey to much. If the bird is for you, get a female. If it is for your wife, get a male. Males tend to gravitate to women and vise a versa. They are cool birds and good talkers but, don't ever teach it to whistle because the will drive you nuts and they can hit some ear piercing hi notes. I built the show cages for the parrot exhibitions for Busch Gardens and Sea world for about 20 years along with many zoos and Ocean Park in Hong Kong. I did all the display cages for The Bird Bath Carwash years ago in Fremont Ca. The birds would fly out to the cars and get you money and take it to the cashiers. Very repetitious work. Closed it down after Nafta. More info than you asked for eh. LOL


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

they are cool birds .... my neighbor used to have one ...... loud at times and they need some attention .... dutchie will probably eat the bird if given the chance though


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Don! That car wash deal seemed very cool. So you would let your grey out, did he have run of the house? I was just wandering what size cage they would need. It would probably be a female, I have heard the males get aggressive in mature age.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I've raised many baby Congo's here with high prey driven dogs. The oldest Mal will look away as if to say "I'm not looking, I'm not!!" Took some time, exposure, training, proofing and good "leave IT" command. Still not sure I'd trust the youngest Mal yet...he's gets a little over aroused with flapping wings. He does 'drive-bys" on the cages when the mood strikes him #-o

African grey's are a great species if they are raised right. Like Don said about the sexes is very true. But just don't feed that 'they are single person' birds too much.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The Car Wash used to be on TV all the time because it was unique. The guy that owned it put on bird shows all over the country.

Run of the house? No way except when I was home. They sh!t everywhere. When I was home and going to stay, Imlet the bird out and it would fly over and sit on my shoulder all evening....and this was a wild imported bird years ago. Make no mistake, birds ar messy in the house. Greys have a lot of dander and some have fun slinging their food across the room. If you act excited about it, they keep doing it. You have to be carefull what you show emotion with depending if you want the behavior to stop or continue.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Candy! I'm more worried of the bird that he might get stressed and not do so well. My dutchie sleeps inside at night plays outside off and on during the day.

I guess a general question would be, I know it will be stressful for the bird in the first lil bit. New place/environment, dogs, new people. Do they handle stress ok or are they a lil nervy. The first couple of weeks will be the worst I think.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I've raised many baby Congo's here with high prey driven dogs. The oldest Mal will look away as if to say "I'm not looking, I'm not!!" Took some time, exposure, training, proofing and good "leave IT" command. Still not sure I'd trust the youngest Mal yet...he's gets a little over aroused with flapping wings. He does 'drive-bys" on the cages when the mood strikes him #-o
> 
> African grey's are a great species if they are raised right. Like Don said about the sexes is very true. But just don't feed that 'they are single person' birds too much.


Mine were all imported birds Candy. Once I got them tamed and bonded, they were pretty much mine. Hand raised birds are much more social I think. The wild ones seem to retain a suspicion of people they don't know well. And they can bite. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The things we forget. A side note here. I got my first airedale in trade for building a cage for the breeders parrot.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

If you can, get one of Candy's baby Congos. She breeds and raises the best babies  I can't say enough about mine, love him to bits. He's not a bit shy, very forward and outgoing, talks a storm (be careful what you say, they pick it up the first time they hear it) great eater, very calm and balanced personality. Not nervous, shy, or neurotic, like many that I've seen. No problems with the dogs at all, but my dogs are taught that the birds are mine and off limits. The birds are not allowed to tease or harrass the dogs either. You can make it work out if you can put in some time and training.

p.s. If you get a female, read up on egg binding and the symptoms. They can pair-bond so much to their owners that they start trying to nest and laying eggs. This can end badly...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How much are the hand raised Congos going for these days?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> How much are the hand raised Congos going for these days?


I have seen everything from $400 (wholesale, unweaned) to $1800+ (retail). Depends on who you get them from.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree with all that's been said Think long and hard there a BIG life time commitment they ARE noisy messy and destructive if let out not supervised. They can attache themselves very quickly one person if allowed.
If you decide to get one get a baby Congo and finish up the feeding it will love you forever they are amazing birds.
You will have to figure out the dog thing if you don't think you can handle that forget the bird.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mike brings up a good point. The bird will outlive any adult person if in good health.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Good advice Mike thank you. It is a lifetime pet. I heard that the timneh(sp?) Is a little more subdue and outgoing compared to the Congo, is this true?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an African Grey, an Umbrella Cockatoo, and a Black Headed Caique, all of which think they can take on my dogs. The dogos would eat them in a flash if the chance was there. The African Grey taunts my dogs and calls them each by name and gives them commands and all(thank God the dogs don't listen, LOL). None of the birds are stressed out by the dogs, even after they have numerous times tried to get them trough the cages if i wasn't looking (the African Grey has a habit of climbing down the side of the cage to tease Fe and calls and whistles to her, and it pisses Fe off, LOL. It can be very entertaining to say the least, just have to watch all interactions, even if the birds are in the cages, the dogs could still bite off a toe or beak if the bird is down low enough.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Good advice Mike thank you. It is a lifetime pet. I heard that the timneh(sp?) Is a little more subdue and outgoing compared to the Congo, is this true?


My first was a Timneh it was not hand fed and came from a bad situation and wouldn't bond.
I cant compare I've only had the two and only raised the Congo


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Mine were all imported birds Candy. Once I got them tamed and bonded, they were pretty much mine. Hand raised birds are much more social I think. The wild ones seem to retain a suspicion of people they don't know well. And they can bite. LOL


All my breeders are wild-caught too. Make much better parents that way ;-) Oh heck yeah bite like hell. LOL But hand raised babies are sweet.

@ Jeff, here's my suggestion regarding a pup and a grey. Common sense when you bring home a new pup is about the same as with a bird. ie, you're not going to start training a pup, putting them in to uncomfortable situations the day you bring them home are ya? :smile: Give them some time to adjust, get used to their surroundings, sights, noises, etc. 

One other thing I tell people is never give a grey more attention the day you bring him/her home than you will 6 months later. They are highly intelligent and will notice the difference. Can be self-destructive if not raised properly.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Thanks Candy! I'm more worried of the bird that he might get stressed and not do so well. My dutchie sleeps inside at night plays outside off and on during the day.
> 
> I guess a general question would be, I know it will be stressful for the bird in the first lil bit. New place/environment, dogs, new people. Do they handle stress ok or are they a lil nervy. The first couple of weeks will be the worst I think.


Depends on the parents and breeder as to how much stress they are able to handle. I've heard stories of some that become self-mutilators :-( If the breeder exposes them properly to little stressors they do great! I also believe in allowing baby Congo's to free flight while fledging. Helps alot with their self confidence.

p.s. Timnehs are great birds too. Not as noble as the Congo but just good of a vocabulary.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've only owned budgies, but I met a blue headed pionus parrot a couple years ago owned by an avian only vet from St. Louis. That bird impressed the heck out of me. Outgoing but calm and quiet (never screamed) and they are more independent than the birds that are more like eternal needy toddlers who only want to bond with one person (like cockatoos). A good medium size, too. I am not much of a bird person, but if I was to get one, I'd get a blue headed pionus. :smile:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> If you can, get one of Candy's baby Congos. She breeds and raises the best babies  I can't say enough about mine, love him to bits. He's not a bit shy, very forward and outgoing, talks a storm (be careful what you say, they pick it up the first time they hear it) great eater, very calm and balanced personality. Not nervous, shy, or neurotic, like many that I've seen. No problems with the dogs at all, but my dogs are taught that the birds are mine and off limits. The birds are not allowed to tease or harrass the dogs either. You can make it work out if you can put in some time and training.
> 
> p.s. If you get a female, read up on egg binding and the symptoms. They can pair-bond so much to their owners that they start trying to nest and laying eggs. This can end badly...


I raised your Congo?!?! :lol: Thanks Anna ;-) If he's doing great it's a combination of his fantastic parents, loads of environmental exposure here and you weaning him and giving him the skills to be a well adjusted bird. Thank you ;-)

We both know many people who keeps birds and dogs safely. It can be done with a little training. 

And yes be prepared for them to pick up every obnoxious noise and naughty word you say. They seem to delight in tormenting you ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've only owned budgies, but I met a blue headed pionus parrot a couple years ago owned by an avian only vet from St. Louis. That bird impressed the heck out of me. Outgoing but calm and quiet (never screamed) and they are more independent than the birds that are more like eternal needy toddlers who only want to bond with one person (like cockatoos). A good medium size, too. I am not much of a bird person, but if I was to get one, I'd get a blue headed pionus. :smile:


Pionus' are great birds too Maren. Another fantastic African species.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the pionus species are all from central and South America? Not totally sure though, I haven't done enough serious research into them.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I think the pionus species are all from central and South America? Not totally sure though, I haven't done enough serious research into them.


Yep you're right Maren  I was thinking Senegals (truly another African species).


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> And yes be prepared for them to pick up every obnoxious noise and naughty word you say. They seem to delight in tormenting you ;-)


Do not keep your cage near your bed room :-o  or bathroom


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Do not keep your cage near your bed room :-o  or bathroom


Or the microwave and telephone ;-)~


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I do the nails on my buddie's wife's African Grey, Molucan Cokatoo and her Yellow Naped Amozon.
My buddy wraps them in a towel, holds them down and I do a Dremil job on them.
The M C damn near bit through the Dremil cord on me once. Almost wished it did.
Mean, evil, nasty mofos!
:-k .....do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Candy, you still raise congos?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I do the nails on my buddie's wife's African Grey, Molucan Cokatoo and her Yellow Naped Amozon.
> My buddy wraps them in a towel, holds them down and I do a Dremil job on them.
> The M C damn near bit through the Dremil cord on me once. Almost wished it did.
> Mean, evil, nasty mofos!
> :-k .....do they taste like chicken?


I switch perches and have sandpaper on one when the nails start getting long


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Candy, you still raise congos?


I do Jeff but I don't have any at the moment. But if you'll PM your email addy I can give you some excellent breeder referrals.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

they can all be clicker trained too .... they can learn all kinds of commands and tricks .... by the way .. i have a bird tricks DVd thats unopened and sitting around ... if anybody wants it .. Pm Address and you can have it ... i'm not even sure where it came from


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, pm sent


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I switch perches and have sandpaper on one when the nails start getting long


I used to do that when my kids had parakeets. I used the slide on. sand tube perches.
If it will work for the big parrots I'll even turn the perches and coat them with 100 grit in my own wood shop. :lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

come on yankees .... sorry Rays just hit a home run as i was typing ... its yours jeff no problem .. i'll get it out 2morrow


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Not my Grey, but my cockatoo....the computer desk is right next to his cage...makes it very interesting at times, especially if he wants attention. Will throw things at you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ATez2JB_3c


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Not my Grey, but my cockatoo....the computer desk is right next to his cage...makes it very interesting at times, especially if he wants attention. Will throw things at you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ATez2JB_3c



lol thats funny .........


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

By the way .... for everybody with birds .. who watches the birds if they are not so nice when you go away ... and do you have to be careful with candles and teflon in the house .....

thats something else you might have to consider jeff


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tyree Johnson said:


> By the way .... for everybody with birds .. who watches the birds if they are not so nice when you go away ... and do you have to be careful with candles and teflon in the house .....
> 
> thats something else you might have to consider jeff



I watch them when the owners are gone (at their house). I just stand in the door to their room and feed them with a slingshot. :^o 
She got rid of a large, expensive set of teflon when she got her first parrot.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to tame the imported Mollucan cockatoos for people. The birds were great with me in a day or so, but, there was no point in the training because the owners were still scared to death of them and the bird knew it. They would hop on my arm and move up to my shoulder and are really sweet birds with a lot of bluff....but even after watching the bird with me, they were still afraid to hold their arm there when the bird was bluffing them. People just couldn't get over the hissing, stomping their feet and throwing that crest up and down as they lunged for them.


----------



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 3 parrots (macaw, amazon, cockatoo) and 3 GSDs. From puppyhood I taught the dogs the birds are off limits. Now if a bird appears, 3 GSDs turn and leave the room.

Even trained, I'd never leave my dogs and birds out alone. When in their cages though, all are fine, the dogs ignore them. When birds are out, dogs are locked up. 

When I first got my birds, I tossed all my Teflon, and stopped using many aerosol sprays. No candles or room deodorizers. My dogs love feeding time, the birds toss them tidbits. 

My old GSD (now passed) used to allow my Cockatoo to ride on his back. The dogs I have now....I'd not even think of ever trying that!

My birds are creatures unto themselves. They're a lifetime of commitment, work, and enjoyment (for the crazy few). They can be a joy or a nightmare. Think well before committing to one, they don't rehome well. Greys are amonsgt the most intelligent, and will communicate with you well. Many I know even speak in sentences, asking and answering questions, their powers of repeating things they hear (even once) are well documented. Scary smart.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca. 

I don't want to sound like a idiot, but.what's up with the teflon?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Thanks Rebecca.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a idiot, but.what's up with the teflon?





> Teflon poisoning, or more correctly polytetrafluoroethlyene (PTFE) intoxication, is a rapid and lethal gaseous intoxication and can affect all species of birds.
> 
> The only clinical signs of illness are birds starting to drop off their perches or displaying severe respiratory distress such as open-mouthed breathing, tail-bobbing, or even audible respiratory rales (raspy breathing sounds) followed quickly by death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow thanks Joby, I still have a lot of research to do. The teflon deal wad weighing on my mind when I read it earlier.


----------



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a very real danger. Not one to just be careful about. My friend lost her Grey, and 4 canaries to an overheated, nonstick turkey roaster during one Thanksgiving dinner.

She heard first the little thuds of the canaries falling, then the larger thud as her Grey fell. She was devastated. All 5 birds were dead when she ran to them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rebecca Samoska said:


> It's a very real danger. Not one to just be careful about. My friend lost her Grey, and 4 canaries to an overheated, nonstick turkey roaster during one Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> She heard first the little thuds of the canaries falling, then the larger thud as her Grey fell. She was devastated. All 5 birds were dead when she ran to them.


I do not have birds but do know someone with a bunch,,,so many he got sick from the birds...and he told me that is DEADLY..no warning..no joke...
just very sudden death..


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn thats scary, if or when I get one I want it to out live me. Hopefully to annoy my family of me lol. On a serious note, I'm a very cautious person. I want to take all measures to insure a healthy life for him/her.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i never got your PM with your addy for the DVD Jeff, if you still want it................


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Damn thats scary, if or when I get one I want it to out live me. Hopefully to annoy my family of me lol. On a serious note, I'm a very cautious person. I want to take all measures to insure a healthy life for him/her.


~fwiw~ Jeff, I do have some Teflon pans I cook with but I just open the doors up and/or use the hood vent fans. No issues here.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm that's interesting Candy, I asked my gf and she said we have almost 3/4 teflon worth in the house arghhh. 

Tyree I apologize, I don't remember, what dvds? I been super busy lately so I'm sure I forgot.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i never got your PM with your addy for the DVD Jeff, if you still want it................


I want them now..screw Jeff LOLhe does not even remember that they are dvd's for training birds...


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

lol .... i have a bird tricks dvd laying around that i think my ex girlfriend bought maybe ..... i thought earlier in the thread you said you wanted them .... lol you have been busy if you forgot that quick


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao was it really? Damn can't remember that. Joby is a black sheep lol, I want them


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

teflon is not just found in pot and pans too ... its in like rice cookers and other appliances .... they say its real deadly..... :-s


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok Tyree, yeah I would love to have it. Pm me with cost and I will buy it.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyree Johnson said:


> teflon is not just found in pot and pans too ... its in like rice cookers and other appliances .... they say its real deadly..... :-s


The silent killer scares me a lot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> The silent killer scares me a lot.



It's only if the skillits/pots are overheated and burn the teflon surface. 
To many what ifs in the world that common sense can't take care of.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> ~fwiw~ Jeff, I do have some Teflon pans I cook with but I just open the doors up and/or use the hood vent fans. No issues here.


 
Me too. The birds are not near the kitchen, it is well ventillated, and I have had no issues as of yet. Just be aware and be carefiull...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> It's only if the skillits/pots are overheated and burn the teflon surface.
> To many what ifs in the world that common sense can't take care of.


What Bob said


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok I get it, I just don't want to screw this up. I screwed up some dogs in my time. Birds are a new level for me. I know I'm really, really interested in one. I just want to be very cautious on how I go about it.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Jeff,

I would suggest starting with a smaller bird. Birds seem to demand more attention than dogs. They are a lot messier and noisy.

I have had parakeets and conures. Birds can be obnoxious and louder than you could every imagine. You get awakened in the morning by loud cawing is not the best way to get up. 

The parakeets are a nice starter bird for most people. They are not expensive or loud. You can still work with them and train them.

Personally, I would start off with a parakeet or cockatiel. A bird sounds like a cool pet until you clean up bird crap, which you will be surprised how much one bird can crap. When you have the bird out, you can expect the bird droppings in the house.

If you do decide to get a bird, make sure you get a good cage. A cage that is easy to clean. Expect to get bite, especially if you do not get a hand fed baby. Parrots bite harder than you think. I had an Amazon Green Parrot take a nice chunk out of my finger.

One thing I learned is to turn off your ceiling fan. I had a bird fly into the fan one time. He was instantly killed. 

I still like birds but just realize they are more work then you think, especially if you take care of them correctly.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a Grey, for about 8 yrs now so she predates all but one of my dogs. That dog is terrified of her (he's a Pug and is terrified of his own shadow though). They are pretty adaptable birds. We got her from my brother in law who had just had a baby and didn't have time for the bird anymore, so he gave her to us. We recently got a giant cage from another family member and moved her into that with no issues, a couple days of sitting the new cage next to the old one, and soon she was in there exploring. We think she's in her 20's as far as age goes. She is clearly a one person bird- I'm the only one that she'll come to, the only one that can handle her. My wife hates it because she's the one who wanted her, and the bird took to me immediately, nuzzles up against me when she's on my shoulder, and bites the crap out of my wife if she tries to touch her. Even giving treats, my wife will give her a peanut, and the bird will toss it away, lol. Maybe a younger bird will take to more than one person, but ours is clearly a one person bird. She will tolerate other people but is in love with me lol. 

They are amazing birds and a lot of fun. Ours imitates just about everything around her- she barks like the dogs, grunts and whines like our pug (you can't tell the difference at all), meows like the cat, talks on the phone including the beep sound when you answer it, claps and cheers when we watch football, makes all kinds of noises. A lot of triggered response stuff- if I go to the back door, she whistles to call the dogs in. If you go towards the bathroom, she imitates the squeaky door. Squeaky dog toys- to the tee. She will go into "training mode" with the dogs, giving commands and praising.She will make up her own phrases with words she knows. She started saying "I love being a birdie" and we never taught that to her. When you turn off the TV to go to bed, she says goodnight. When you pick up the car keys, she says bye bye. When you walk in the door, you get a nice cheerful "hello!!!" from her. That's the coolest part, is her saying the right thing at the right time. One time my wife and I were having a heated argument. There was a pause, and the bird says "what?". We both started cracking up and the argument was over. 

We are very careful with our dogs around her. She's real confident and will approach any dog, and she tried that with my GSD one time and when she went to bite him on the paw, he reached over her and grabbed her by the tail. Our Dane will actually kill fledgling robins outside, stalking and then pouncing, so we watch her very closely too. Both are very good with the "leave it" type commands, but they will not take their eyes off her if she's out of her cage. I think if your dogs are well trained, it's just one more thing that you can work with them on. 

As far as attention goes- ours doesn't need a lot, but shes older and well adjusted. She's in a room of our house with a lot of activity, and she has a huge cage with lots of toys for stimulation. I don't take her out of the cage much but her cage is right next to the chair i set in so she's always being talked to. She isn't handled all the time, maybe a few times a month I bring her out and let her sit on my shoulder while I go around the house doing things. I think the interaction with talking and other stimulation around them is more important.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

That is so cool Dan, thank you for sharing! I was reading a article this lady wrote and she said she would leave the tv on while she was at work. She always left it on fox news. Now the bird does the breaking news intro followed by "this just in" haha.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I do not have birds but do know someone with a bunch,,,so many he got sick from the birds...and he told me that is DEADLY..no warning..no joke...
> just very sudden death..


When we lived in Colorado when I was younger, our new house my parents built wasn't properly varnished on the hardwood so the builders had to come back in about two months after we moved in to redo it in the kitchen hardwood. We moved the budgies from the living room up to the far master bathroom in my parent's room upstairs and opened a few windows downstairs. We went out to a movie and dinner while they were working and when we came back, both were dead. :-( They're *really* sensitive to vapors.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Roberts said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I would suggest starting with a smaller bird. Birds seem to demand more attention than dogs. They are a lot messier and noisy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack, I grew up with a cockateil. My dad still has him. You are right he craped a lot to be small. I will take your advice and research more however I am very partial to the grey. My teacher had one in her class back in the day, never will forget that bird. His name was samson lol.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I would suggest starting with a smaller bird. Birds seem to demand more attention than dogs. They are a lot messier and noisy.
> 
> ...


That's like saying "I know you want a working line GSD, but dogs are a lot of work, so I suggest a you get a starter dog like a shitsu, or maybe a nice pekingese..."

I never got the whole starter bird concept. So you get a small bird that isn't the one you wanted. The personality, behavior, needs are entirely different, and it is not as intellectual as the one you set your heart on, but OK, somehow it is supposed to be easier or less work even though it takes the same amout of time and attention. You have the starter bird awhile, what, months? a few years? until you decide you are finally ready for your dream bird. So you get one. Now you have two birds, both demanding your time and attention. One of which you never wanted in the first place. Are you now somehow obligated to keep the "starter" for the rest of it's natural life? Do you pass it off to someone else? Sell or give it away?

The whole thing is really unfair to the "starter" from start to finish. 

Get the one you want, you won't have any regrets. You're already better informed than the majority of bird owners out there, it is not a spur of the moment decision.

Here's a different perspective. You don't spend countless hours getting up at night or the crack of dawn, pottytraining a bird. You don't drive them 2hours each way 2x a weeks for training. You don't interrupt your daily routine to go walk or play ball or whatever. You do not spend many hours training OB, household manners, or anything like that. Living with birds is a defference in lifestyle for sure, but IMO, much easier than dogs. It doesn't take time out of your day, they are happy to hang out and go along with whatever you are doing.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you Anna


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

now i have the itch for one .... gees


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

One of my favorite videos(and my Grey's, LOL, imitates the spaceship now), Einstein the Grey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rfGEtALHYs


----------



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

Anna is dead on! Do not get a 'first time' bird. Get the one your heart is set on. If it's a large parrot you want, opt for a baby, as they are not as intimidating as a 'second hand' parrot can be. Get one fully weaned (do not allow them to talk you into finishing weaning) and grow with the baby. 

I did do the starter bird thing. Cockatiel....but my heart was set on a Cockatoo. The Tiel lasted about a month. I rehomed it, and got the Cockatoo baby of my dreams. Never regretted my decision, and my life was changed forever.

I did some crash research on birds......and am still (13 years later, and 2 more parrots) learning about them. 

You think working dogs need knowledge, patience and attention? lmao...wait until you get a parrot!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Then there is another aspect. When I was delivering cages to and exclusive parrot shp in the bay area, I noticed that one of the regular emplyees wasn't there. I asked about her and was informed thst she had been in thye hospital for several weeks and was getting progressively worse. They said they didn't know if she was going to make it. I asked what she had and they told me the doctors could not figure out what was wrong with her. I went by to see her and her doctor was there as they were keeping close tabs on her. I got him aside and asked him if anyone had told him that she worked in a parrot shop full of imported birds and asked him if he had checked for psittacossis. He soid no one had told him where she worked . He checked her for psittacossis and she was possitive, She was out of the hospital in three days. Birds have diseases that are transmittable to people. 

Another thing to be aware of is you have to be able to see very subtle changes in the bird. They have an accelerated system and if they are getting sick, you may have less than 24hrs to spot it and do something. You can't just wander around the house with your head in the clouds. You have to be very observant.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I found an Amazon parrot in my backyard. Despite trying to find his owners, he was never claimed, so I kept him. I suspect he was turned loose - he could be a hateful, screamy bird and I don't think he'd been handled much, but then again, when I found him I knew almost nothing about parrots. We had to work to work out getting to know each other slowly - me being brave enough to handle him and him being trusting enough to let me. 

My boyfriend at the time, who moved in after the bird, hated him. He was jealous of the attention the bird (and the dogs, too) required and demanded. He also never seemed to figure out that yelling at a screaming bird doesn't work to shut them up. Having a partner who was onside about the bird would have been nice. I got rid of the boyfriend first.

The older dogs I had then were ok with the parrot - they'd lived with free range chickens before, though they didn't interact much. I wouldn't trust my current (working) dogs with a parrot - I've seen how fast a dog (not mine) can dispatch a chicken. My current oldest dog, who was the puppy then, managed to connect teeth to a toe through the cage being an idiot and barking at the bird, who was flapping and squawking back. Something that I don't think anyone has mentioned - avian vets are expensive. I heard all the dire warnings about how fast birds can go from ok to near death from infections, so off to the vet we went despite the cost. 

When I had to move and was going to be staying at a friend's for a couple of months, I boarded my parrot with a co-worker. Both she and her husband fell in love with him and he, the ungrateful traitor, fell in love with them. They really wanted to keep him, so, even though I wanted him back, I realized he was in as good or better of a home than I could give him, and he stayed with them. I miss him and think about getting another parrot, but I also remember just how high maintenance he was. Fun, and a very cool pet, but a lot of work.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Another thing on health...diet....bird seed and peanuts dont cut it. There is stuff like Pretty Bird and other "kibble" type foods that have a lot of nutrients, but, giving them pretty much whatever you eat is the best diet(not junk food of course, but a little of that wont hurt either). My birds get fruit,veggies, pork chop or steak bones with some meat left on it, chicken legs or thighs with some meat on it. cheese,yogurt. Just cant feed them avacado or chocolate.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Anna,

You bring up a good point about a starter bird, but if someone has never had a bird, they may be surprised how much attention they require. I would say if someone has been around birds then go ahead and get the bird you choose.

At least with a parakeet someone has not paid 900.00 or more dollars for a bird.

It sounds like Jeff has been around birds and understands about what he may be getting into. 

A lot of people assume that a bird is an easy pet. If my dog is bothering me, I go tell him to lay down. He knows to go to another place in the room and leave me alone. A bird is not the same way. The bird will start squawking, talking, throwing seed out of the cage, etc. You could cover the bird but it may still carry own.

I still like African Greys and may still get one day. I have thought myself about getting one for the last six years.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

My 20 year old African Gray, Digger , has learned to say go back you bad dog. This is enough to keep my 2 high drive German Shepherds at bay. They usually walk away withy their heads bowed, as if they did something wrong


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> That is so cool Dan, thank you for sharing! I was reading a article this lady wrote and she said she would leave the tv on while she was at work. She always left it on fox news. Now the bird does the breaking news intro followed by "this just in" haha.


For a while I played a CD that had some sound bytes- Homer Simpson, 3 Stooges etc. She never picked up on any of it, but if something gets her attention, it doesn't take long for her to start making the sound. Maybe it's the frequency range or something, who knows. I was real psyched to hear her going "d'oh" or nyuk nyuk nyuk...


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Dan Long said:


> For a while I played a CD that had some sound bytes- Homer Simpson, 3 Stooges etc. She never picked up on any of it, but if something gets her attention, it doesn't take long for her to start making the sound. Maybe it's the frequency range or something, who knows. I was real psyched to hear her going "d'oh" or nyuk nyuk nyuk...


Lol, awesome! Umm... freaking bird cages are expensive!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Lol, awesome! Umm... freaking bird cages are expensive!


We were so fortunate that both of ours were freebies. The one we have now is over 6 feet tall, and almost 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep. Cost my sis in law about 800 bucks new. She had a blue and gold macaw that she had to rehome, and tried to sell the cage for 500, and only got 1 offer for 150. She said for that, she'd just give it to us! We really lucked out. I'll have to take a pic of it and post it.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

This was the only dog I trusted with my birds. my AmStaff, Bleu(rescue)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Adorable picture Maureen


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Candy. Heres a video of my nutty cockatoo who has no fear and wants to ***k with the dogs. He is under the laundry basket for his own safety, LOL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99pgufO9r4I


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Thanks Candy. Heres a video of my nutty cockatoo who has no fear and wants to ***k with the dogs. He is under the laundry basket for his own safety, LOL.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99pgufO9r4I


That is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

That was funny as hell what a clown I had a Citron Cockatoo awesome awesome sweet hart of a bird loved every one but my Gray and my Gray felt likewise I had it give her up but she ended up in a great home and we get a Xmas card from her each year.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> That was funny as hell what a clown I had a Citron Cockatoo awesome awesome sweet hart of a bird loved every one but my Gray and my Gray felt likewise I had it give her up but she ended up in a great home and we get a Xmas card from her each year.


Mike put on your reading glasses or put the whiskey glass down....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Mike put on your reading glasses or put the whiskey glass down....


Waaaaaat am I missing what did I say?????


----------

